# Invaded by Newbs!!!!!!!!!!!



## Tesla (Jan 3, 2015)

It was a dream I just woke from...well, more like a nightmare!

I was in the gym and couldn't get on any benches or equipment, there were Resolutioners taking over the place.....Took me like 3 hours to finish my work-out.........

Oh wait...The nightmare is reality!!


----------



## SFW (Jan 3, 2015)

It'll die down after a month. Most will quit once their jar of Jack3d runs out and they havent made Kai greene-like gains.

In the meantime, get there pre-dawn. Only bigs and cardio weirdos train at ungodly hours.


----------



## Conceal30 (Jan 3, 2015)

everyone was a newb at some point.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeah, the herd will thin, once they begin to realize this shit ain't easy or for the weak minded. It takes a special person to willfully torture themselves like we do daily and yearly.

This is a lifetime thing, a major commitment everyone wants to make but don't because you gotta make it and stick to it.

And there's so much more to it than just lifting heavy ass weight!


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 3, 2015)

My gym was absolutely packed today. Feb 1st it will be back to normal.


----------



## Big Puppy (Jan 3, 2015)

Maybe some of them will make kai green gains in a month..........................................
Just ask them


----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 3, 2015)

It is like that in every gym in every town after Jan 1.  My buddy that owns a gym calls it his Christmas present.  Sign up and pay for a year on Jan 2, by Feb 1, they are no where to be found.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 4, 2015)

Tesla said:


> It was a dream I just woke from...well, more like a nightmare!
> 
> I was in the gym and couldn't get on any benches or equipment, there were Resolutioners taking over the place.....Took me like 3 hours to finish my work-out.........
> 
> Oh wait...The nightmare is reality!!



Planet fitness is running a big special........


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2015)

SFW said:


> In the meantime, get there pre-dawn. Only bigs and cardio weirdos train at ungodly hours.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 4, 2015)

Tesla said:


> It was a dream I just woke from...well, more like a nightmare!
> 
> I was in the gym and couldn't get on any benches or equipment, there were Resolutioners taking over the place.....Took me like 3 hours to finish my work-out.........
> 
> Oh wait...The nightmare is reality!!



At one time you were a newbie.  Besides, without newbies and their new year resolutions that last a month most gyms would probably fold in a week.  Even Planet Fatness.


----------



## perarded123 (Jan 4, 2015)

same shit every new year, give 2month


----------



## SFW (Jan 4, 2015)

I saw a not big at my gym. He drove his 10 speed there and had flip flops on. Then a gang of mexicans jumped him and stabbed him with plastic forks. 

He ran the "One" to recover and showed up 3 weeks later with a hulk-a-mania durag on. He brought with him a bottle of merlot which he used to beat the mexicans over the head with. Last i heard he was wanted for feline sodomy.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 5, 2015)

SFW said:


> I saw a not big at my gym. He drove his 10 speed there and had flip flops on. Then a gang of mexicans jumped him and stabbed him with plastic forks.
> 
> He ran the "One" to recover and showed up 3 weeks later with a hulk-a-mania durag on. He brought with him a bottle of merlot which he used to beat the mexicans over the head with. Last i heard he was wanted for feline sodomy.



lolz......


----------



## LoriAnn1107 (Jan 5, 2015)

That's why I go to the mostly Jewish gym!


Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 5, 2015)

LoriAnn1107 said:


> That's why I go to the mostly Jewish gym!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using



You'll fit right in around here.......


----------



## Conceal30 (Jan 5, 2015)

SFW said:


> I saw a not big at my gym. He drove his 10 speed there and had flip flops on. Then a gang of mexicans jumped him and stabbed him with plastic forks.
> 
> He ran the "One" to recover and showed up 3 weeks later with a hulk-a-mania durag on. He brought with him a bottle of merlot which he used to beat the mexicans over the head with. Last i heard he was wanted for feline sodomy.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 5, 2015)

SFW said:


> I saw a not big at my gym. He drove his 10 speed there and had flip flops on. Then a gang of mexicans jumped him and stabbed him with plastic forks.
> 
> He ran the "One" to recover and showed up 3 weeks later with a hulk-a-mania durag on. He brought with him a bottle of merlot which he used to beat the mexicans over the head with. Last i heard he was wanted for feline sodomy.


----------



## charley (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## charley (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Watson (Jan 6, 2015)

gotta love Charley, he can turn every thread into a wank'n'spank

reps bro


----------



## KingLouie (Jan 6, 2015)

An overwhelming majority of newbs at my gym are female...  love it!  There is a sea of new flesh floating around everywhere!  2015 rocks!


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh, gotdamn! I would really like to know where this gym is?


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 6, 2015)

This is a pretty ass woman! Who is she? Anyone.....


----------



## KingLouie (Jan 6, 2015)

I have no clue who either of those hotties are...  however, those melons hanging down are gorgeous.


----------



## charley (Jan 6, 2015)

IronAddict said:


> This is a pretty ass woman! Who is she? Anyone.....





....I don't know Rick , but that emblem looks like 'world wrestling'....   really great skin....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 6, 2015)

It's like I died and went to milf central. I'm working it fellas! Turn that frown upside down homos


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 6, 2015)

Millf?  More like oompa loompa central


----------



## Tesla (Jan 6, 2015)

IronAddict said:


> This is a pretty ass woman! Who is she? Anyone.....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 6, 2015)

johnsonl3872 said:


> Millf?  More like oompa loompa central



Just saying... lemonade make some... my brother


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 6, 2015)

yep i had to wait for every rack and machine today.. took and hour and a half to do four different leg exercises.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 7, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> Good for a one night stand or two but that's it.  She looks like she's retardely high maintenance..


She looks a lot like one of my step daughters..who's ridiculously high maintenance


----------



## raysd21 (Jan 7, 2015)

SFW said:


> I saw a not big at my gym. He drove his 10 speed there and had flip flops on. Then a gang of mexicans jumped him and stabbed him with plastic forks.
> 
> He ran the "One" to recover and showed up 3 weeks later with a hulk-a-mania durag on. He brought with him a bottle of merlot which he used to beat the mexicans over the head with. Last i heard he was wanted for feline sodomy.



SFW and DieselJimmy should get together and colaborate on a writing of sorts.  Co-write some fiction together.  It would be entertaining.  I would buy it.

SFW already has a title for his first short story.  

*Flip Flops, Merlot, and Mexicans*.  *A short story by SFW. *


----------



## raysd21 (Jan 7, 2015)

LoriAnn1107 said:


> That's why I go to the mostly Jewish gym!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using



Jews don't lift....


----------



## LoriAnn1107 (Jan 7, 2015)

They lift, bagels and locks.


She-ra pink weight


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 7, 2015)

LoriAnn1107 said:


> They lift, bagels and locks.
> 
> 
> She-ra pink weight



Think you meant lox 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFW (Jan 8, 2015)

SFW said:


> I saw a not big at my gym. He drove his 10 speed there and had flip flops on. Then a gang of mexicans jumped him and stabbed him with plastic forks.
> 
> He ran the "One" to recover and showed up 3 weeks later with a hulk-a-mania durag on. He brought with him a bottle of merlot which he used to beat the mexicans over the head with. Last i heard he was wanted for feline sodomy.



Continued....

He was apprehended on those feline rape charges while bicycling uphill around the Folsom area. A quick chase ensued but ended suddenly when his flipflop became entangled in the bicycles chain. The charges were later dropped when it was revealed that the cats owner (milf 3) gave her consent and was a participant in the satanic activities. However, new charges are pending because they found him in possession of steroids when they collared him.

Lab testing later revealed that the steroids from DirtySockLabs.com contained no actual hormone. A single auburn colored pubic hair was found inside the vial, believed to belong to an obese frenchman on the east coast. Police will be investigating. In the meantime, he celebrated with a nice dinner. Tri tips and salmon on the "Q" which he brought poolside to enjoy while ogling the neighbors barely legal daughter. She inspired his erection and he left to peer from his window, ala spade in tommyboy.


----------



## LoriAnn1107 (Jan 8, 2015)

Lox is what I mean! And kwaffee lol 


She-ra pink weight


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 8, 2015)

Great post workout drink!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 8, 2015)

SFW said:


> Continued....
> 
> He was apprehended on those feline rape charges while bicycling uphill around the Folsom area. A quick chase ensued but ended suddenly when his flipflop became entangled in the bicycles chain. The charges were later dropped when it was revealed that the cats owner (milf 3) gave her consent and was a participant in the satanic activities. However, new charges are pending because they found him in possession of steroids when they collared him.
> 
> Lab testing later revealed that the steroids from DirtySockLabs.com contained no actual hormone. A single auburn colored pubic hair was found inside the vial, believed to belong to an obese frenchman on the east coast. Police will be investigating. In the meantime, he celebrated with a nice dinner. Tri tips and salmon on the "Q" which he brought poolside to enjoy while ogling the neighbors barely legal daughter. She inspired his erection and he left to peer from his window, ala spade in tommyboy.





You ever find the weight room, SFW!!


----------



## Watson (Jan 9, 2015)

drink a cup of milk left on the bench overnight before u hit the gym....u can clear any space u want....


----------



## Tesla (Jan 9, 2015)

SFW said:


> I saw a not big at my gym. He drove his 10 speed there and had flip flops on. Then a gang of mexicans jumped him and stabbed him with plastic forks.
> 
> *He ran the "One" to recover* and showed up 3 weeks later with a hulk-a-mania durag on. He brought with him a bottle of merlot which he used to beat the mexicans over the head with. Last i heard he was wanted for feline sodomy.




I found the free Tee they gave me!!


----------

